# prorep heat mat question



## GrumpySteve (Sep 1, 2012)

might sound like a silly question, which way round does it go? i've just fitted one to the outside of my cresties viv. i originally put it with the copper strips out as it's more aesthetically pleasing, then wondered if it had a specific way round, found a post on here that suggested they go copper strip inward so i turned it around..... now the outside (non copper strip) seems warm, but the viv isn't warming up at all, it's been on there a good hour

cheers, steve


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

where the cable enters the heat matt, there is a plastic box/angled section. This small box that holds the cable is bulky, on one side is flat and the other side is bulky. The flat side of the heat matt is the side that is placed on the floor or side of the cage.

hope this helps jay


----------

